# What hair dyes would go with my orange hair?



## Orchid_28 (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay so I previously posted that I wanted to color my hair red...But I couldnt because I had black dyed hair.  I finally got it removed with Loreal Hair color removal kit.  It worked! it just turned my hair an ugly orange gold look.  But I've been reading through the internet that to tone down the orange you have to use ash colors??  Is that true?  I want to color it a dark rich red color but is afraid that my hair will turn black.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ash colors don't apply when it comes to putting your hair red - that's mostly referring to brown and blonde shades. I would really recommend going to a salon so that you get the exact color you're aiming for, but if you would rather do it yourself I would go to a beauty supply store like Sally's and purchase a professional color (instead of box color at the store). Just aim for a burgundy red shade (a cool red) as opposed to an orangey red (warm red). Also if you go to a beauty supply store the staff can give you some tips! Hope that helped... sorry I couldn't be more specific about what shade to use! Let us know how it goes - I bet it will look great!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 17, 2009)

You won't need to tone your hair ash because your wanting to put a red color on top, the orangey tones will only help you red shade last longer.
Find a shade you like and apply it straight on top and the orange will help the red pigment grab onto the hair.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, try a cool burgundy red. When it goes over the warm orange you have now, it will be a rich red tone. You don't want to add more warmth though. I used wella color charm(from sallys) the other day and it worked perfectly, so maybe give that brand a shot if you are unsure what to use. I would avoid drugstore lines, because they can give pretty unpredictable results, and from my experience everything from like a level 3 and darker it always turns black.


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_You won't need to tone your hair ash because your wanting to put a red color on top, the orangey tones will only help you red shade last longer.
Find a shade you like and apply it straight on top and the orange will help the red pigment grab onto the hair._

 
Yes.. you are lucky! The orange is a great base for any shade of red, even a red blonde.  Don't go near any ash colors! Also, stay away from the Burgundy shades -- they tend to deposit way too much dark color especially at the ends.  When you use the color you choose, start at the mid level to ends and then do the roots as the roots usually process faster.. be careful and if not, go to a salon as it will be a one process color which you can then continue at home if you want.  Good luck!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

I would so strongly suggest going for a consultation & or have your hair colored by a professional, just to be on the safe side!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

My current red hair dye is Feria's Ruby Rush (R68), you can look at some of my FOTDs to get an idea of what it looks like. The orange tones will be perfect for grabbing onto that red color!


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice...I dyed my hair! I will post pics in my other post but am glad that my black is gone forever yay! I got Loreal Paris Feria in Ruby Rush just like *glidedangel*.  It turned out bright! Brighter than I expected and brighter than *glidedangel's *hair and its probably because of my orange tint from the hair color remover.  BUT it is red not hot pink or any funky color...thank god! I will go a shade or two darker because it is really bright for my liking but I will wait a few weeks for my hair to rest.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 20, 2009)

I was my best friends guinea pig through cosmetology & I've been through several reds till I fell in love with the color of my avatar. Took us years to find the right shade & brand. So, don't worry in a couple weeks it will fade. Of, all shades reds fade the fastest & most dramatically. I'd just wait till your ready to do your roots to change the shade to a darker one as it will be harder to touch up your roots. Definitely, look into a good color depositing shampoos & color protective shampoo/conditioner as this will help extend the life of the color. I like John Frieda Red collection & Tressa Water Colors. Good luck =)


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jun 20, 2009)

^Oh your red hair looks sexy on you...very nice!


----------

